# Upgrading to FreeBSD 9.0-BETA3



## gkontos (Sep 28, 2011)

It appears that a problem with the ports db has not been solved yet. So, if you upgrade to 9.0-BETA3 and you want to rebuild your ports you should also type:

[CMD=""]cd /usr/ports && portsnap fetch update && *make fetchindex*[/CMD]

before rebuilding everything.

Relevant PR


----------

